# What's happening to Aulani??



## scoobdoo

There will no longer be an adult pool moving forward.
Auntie's remains closed.
The flagship restaurant remains shuttered with no sign of life.

It's August 2021 and the surrounding hotels are not closing or retracting services like Aulani is under the guise of 'covid'. Is this the new normal for what was once a full featured resort?


----------



## SweetSal99

I just bought DVC in Aulani. I'm not happy about that decision. No kids in our crew and we always hung out at the adult pool. So nice to have a quiet space to relax. That's too bad.


----------



## SweetSal99

Anyone know where I can go to voice my concerns on this decision. What's the best way? Email? Phone?


----------



## AquaDame

I'd do both if you are truly unhappy. I imagine they can reverse and announce the "new" adult pool later on when things calm down... or maybe that is wishful thinking?


----------



## DRussell83

my husband and I (no kids) are also owners at Aulani and we were very disappointed in this - we are going out end of September and I didn’t expect it to be back to adult only then so I was prepared - but permanently?


----------



## helenk

I liked having a adult pool. But maybe it will make some more chairs available at the main pools if people are spread out a bit?


----------



## 808blessing

I loveD the adult pool. Sigh. And aunties.


----------



## OKW Lover

Does anybody have email contact info that we can use to express our concerns to DVC/Aulani management?


----------



## RyanJW

Was there always a big intake at Aunties? 

My wife and I went in March 2021 and there was obviously a lot of families, we wondered at the time if the pools seemed extra busy with Kids because Aunties was closed. Once Aunties re-opens, during the day will the pools become more quiet?

If this is a permanent change, is there even anywhere else they could put an adults only pool? A quick look at a map says no?


----------



## PalmettoPath

RyanJW said:


> Was there always a big intake at Aunties?
> 
> My wife and I went in March 2021 and there was obviously a lot of families, we wondered at the time if the pools seemed extra busy with Kids because Aunties was closed. Once Aunties re-opens, during the day will the pools become more quiet?
> 
> If this is a permanent change, is there even anywhere else they could put an adults only pool? A quick look at a map says no?


Aunty's Beach House was the one thing that reminded me of a WDW vacation: crack of dawn and loooong lines waiting to book events for the day(!) Not sure what all those kids will do if it's closed permanently. My daughter absolutely loved it there and wanted to go every day when she was younger.


----------



## OKW Lover

OKW Lover said:


> Does anybody have email contact info that we can use to express our concerns to DVC/Aulani management?


Just responding to my own post.  If you log into your DVC account you'll find a "contact us" menu item at the top right of the page.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

I would love who to email about losing the adult pool too and I have a 4 year old.


----------



## bamagoofy

I just emailed my disappointment.


----------



## Paul Stupin

We don’t have any kids, but, still, did not like the adult pool at all. it just felt stuck off in an unappealing corner. Would rather sit on the beach, or in front of Ama Ama. Auntie’s Beach House closure is no big deal for us either. Would love Ama Ama back, though…that space won’t sit empty forever. That said, we’re relatively new DVC members and have never had a chance to eat there. The reviews were always mediocre.


----------



## 808blessing

It was the only place with good shade. Guess we will share that shade with the towels of toddlers. (And chlorine level. Sigh)
Off to the overcrowded adult jacuzzi I go. Hehe. But I’ll go at my secret time.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

code brown ...


----------



## alldiz

marcyleecorgan said:


> code brown ...


----------



## Kristie71

“Family pool” isnt that what the pool area was in general? I loved the adult pool area. We do not have children, and it was so nice having a place just for adults. I dont see the big deal why they cannot keep that area as adult only.
Honestly, i am glad that i did not buy a membership at this hotel. The value has gone WAY down. I am even thinking about changing my hotel stay to a different island now. 
Aulani is no longer adult friendly
No up scale restaurant. 
<sigh>
sorry to rant. just dissapointing..


----------



## nkereina

helenk said:


> I liked having a adult pool. But maybe it will make some more chairs available at the main pools if people are spread out a bit?


I doubt it. The former adult pool and pool deck aren't really that big.



RyanJW said:


> Was there always a big intake at Aunties?
> 
> My wife and I went in March 2021 and there was obviously a lot of families, we wondered at the time if the pools seemed extra busy with Kids because Aunties was closed. Once Aunties re-opens, during the day will the pools become more quiet?
> 
> If this is a permanent change, is there even anywhere else they could put an adults only pool? A quick look at a map says no?


Aunty's was always full and difficult for kids to get into (lines in the morning as PP mentioned), but it was on the small side. It did not impact the crowds at the pool at all.

I don't know what other pool would make sense as an adult pool. If the amenity ever returns, it will likely be the return of the original adult pool if they get enough backlash.



Kristie71 said:


> Aulani is no longer adult friendly


To be fair, it always catered to families as the first priority. We stayed on our honeymoon and knew we were choosing to stay at a family resort as an adult couple. I think Aulani is worth staying at or visiting for any Disney fanatic, but it would not be my first choice for an adult-only stay.


I think Ama Ama and Aunty's will return eventually. My guess is a combination of covid concerns and the short-staff issue that's happening across the country is keeping these things closed right now.


----------



## Kristie71

nkereina said:


> I doubt it. The former adult pool and pool deck aren't really that big.
> 
> 
> Aunty's was always full and difficult for kids to get into (lines in the morning as PP mentioned), but it was on the small side. It did not impact the crowds at the pool at all.
> 
> I don't know what other pool would make sense as an adult pool. If the amenity ever returns, it will likely be the return of the original adult pool if they get enough backlash.
> 
> 
> To be fair, it always catered to families as the first priority. We stayed on our honeymoon and knew we were choosing to stay at a family resort as an adult couple. I think Aulani is worth staying at or visiting for any Disney fanatic, but it would not be my first choice for an adult-only stay.
> .



i get what you are saying.
this will be my 3rd trip at Aulani. What i liked about this hotel is the current pool. I love floating along regardless of the children. In fact watching them play makes me smile. I also love the beach is a protected lagoon so no big waves. We have casabellas by Ama Ama reserved for our whole trip this Nov so i guess we will have our bit of quite that way.


----------



## jimmymc

Auntie's is still closed due to Covid. It's following the regulations that Oahu has set up. I'm not sure Disney even has a say in that. 

Because of this, more kids are using the pools, so they converted the adult pool to all ages.

Not sure about Ama Ama. Hawaii is seeing record tourism in general, so they might not be able to staff the restaurant.


----------



## scoobdoo

jimmymc said:


> Auntie's is still closed due to Covid. It's following the regulations that Oahu has set up. I'm not sure Disney even has a say in that.



The kids' club next door at the Four Seasons is open.


----------



## nkereina

jimmymc said:


> Because of this, more kids are using the pools, so they converted the adult pool to all ages.


Its been said that the adult pool conversion to all ages is now a permanent change.


----------



## jimmymc

scoobdoo said:


> The kids' club next door at the Four Season is open.



Then I'm not sure. the Oahu rules are supposed to prohibit indoor gatherings unless you're vaccinated or tested negative, which kids would not. Maybe there is an exception for kids only spaces.


----------



## jimmymc

nkereina said:


> Its been said that the adult pool conversion to all ages is now a permanent change.



The overcrowded kid pools were not just a covid problem. The adult pool was usually pretty underused even before. But I think it has gotten worse recently, so it's a good time to change.

They can always just change it back later. No Disney policy is ever permanent.


----------



## WDWLOVER4EVER

We are an adults only family.  We are using up banked points or we would never stay at Aulani.  Many other great resorts with much better amenities.  We’ve stayed at Kahala and had a fantastic time. We’ve been DVC members since 1997 and will be selling our points because of all the poor decisions that Disney is making.  They no longer care about their members, just the almighty dollar.


----------



## DRussell83

jimmymc said:


> The overcrowded kid pools were not just a covid problem. The adult pool was usually pretty underused even before. But I think it has gotten worse recently, so it's a good time to change.
> 
> They can always just change it back later. No Disney policy is ever permanent.


I guess then you think they should change the adult only pools on the Disney cruises because they are “underused” thats just kind of an infuriating statement for those of us that are owners that don’t have kids OR that have kids and relish a little quiet time on vacation.


----------



## vacay77

I have a child, but I can understand why others are upset that there is no "adult only" pool.  I do think Aunty's Beach House will reopen at some point.  My son attended summer camp in our hometown and not to get into any types of debates, it was a nightmare.  We were receiving notification every day, about students and staff testing positive.  My guess is that Disney is trying to avoid that, at least until everyone is eligible for vaccinations, including young kids.  I understand that other resorts, like the Four Seasons, might have their kids clubs open, but just because a neighboring resort is doing it, doesn't necessarily mean it's the right decision.  I also suspect that there aren't as many kids at the Four Seasons kids club compared to the kids in Aunty's Beach House.


----------



## jimmymc

DRussell83 said:


> I guess then you think they should change the adult only pools on the Disney cruises because they are “underused” thats just kind of an infuriating statement for those of us that are owners that don’t have kids OR that have kids and relish a little quiet time on vacation.



When did I say I wanted them to? I understand why, doesn't mean I'm happy with it. I'm also not going to come on the boards just to complain about something that isn't a huge deal. If you don't like it then don't go to Aulani. Nobody's forcing you.


----------



## OKW Lover

WDWLOVER4EVER said:


> We’ve been DVC members since 1997 and will be selling our points because of all the poor decisions that Disney is making. They no longer care about their members, just the almighty dollar.


You are certainly within your rights to do this.  But don't think that doing so will send a message to Disney.  It doesn't matter to them if you use your points or if the person that buys them uses the points.  Its all the same to them.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

I am so disappointed that Disney went this way. I have kids and I still appreciate a kid-free zone on vacation.


----------



## PetePanMan

Add us to the list of very disappointed about no adult pool.  No issues with kids (ours now adults) but it was just such a beautiful quiet sanctuary compared to craziness everywhere else.


----------



## Iceman93

I bought into DVC at Aulani before there was an adults-only pool, so while I'll miss that refuge of relaxation, it's not a deal-breaker for me.  What would be are if Aunty's and 'Ama 'Ama go away permanently.  Those are two of the specific things (the spa being the other) that convinced us to buy in; of course there were lots of other reasons but those too have degraded over time (basically the overall resort upkeep and level of guest service).


----------



## jodybird511

While I am a bit disappointed about losing the adults-only pool, the thing I really noticed last month was that b/c the adult pool abuts the spa (it's on the other side of the wall), there was more noise in the hydrogarden at the spa--this was the biggest bummer for us.  Previously, we didn't have to hear squealing kiddos while enjoying the spa.


----------



## DRussell83

jodybird511 said:


> While I am a bit disappointed about losing the adults-only pool, the thing I really noticed last month was that b/c the adult pool abuts the spa (it's on the other side of the wall), there was more noise in the hydrogarden at the spa--this was the biggest bummer for us.  Previously, we didn't have to hear squealing kiddos while enjoying the spa.


Ohhh that’s an interesting point - Wonder if that would spark it’s own set of complaints.


----------



## nkereina

jimmymc said:


> The overcrowded kid pools were not just a covid problem. The adult pool was usually pretty underused even before. But I think it has gotten worse recently, so it's a good time to change.
> 
> They can always just change it back later. No Disney policy is ever permanent.


The point was just that the adult pool becoming a family pool is now a go-forward thing rather than a temporary covid thing. It may have started as a way to spread people out, but its morphed into a new policy in the post-pandemic world, for whatever reason. I wouldn't expect Disney to reverse the decision any time soon unless they get significant backlash for it. I'm sure they have good reasons for making this decision, but as you can see here, a lot of us are disappointed. It was the one kid-free respite for us Disney fans that are childless (or traveling childless) and still would like a space of our own to enjoy. The adult version of Aunty's, if you will


----------



## OKW Lover

nkereina said:


> I wouldn't expect Disney to reverse the decision any time soon unless they get significant backlash for it.


Agree.  Those of us who do not like this change need to be sure we go ahead and give feedback to Disney.


----------



## glennbo123

I'm very disappointed by this decision also.  I just went onto the Aulani webpage, clicked on the "Contact Us" button toward the bottom of the page and let them know.  It was the only serene space in the water-area.


----------



## glennbo123

I also logged into my DVC account and sent a similar email regarding my disappointment with this decision.  Not sure where it'll get the most attention, but want to make sure my feelings are noted somewhere.


----------



## corgi_monster

I’ve been pretty understanding of all the cuts, changes, etc. and have been rolling with the punches so far but then this happened ...

Hopefully it’s temporary because I want my Hawaiian Sea Salt toiletries!


----------



## Kmk2

corgi_monster said:


> I’ve been pretty understanding of all the cuts, changes, etc. and have been rolling with the punches so far but then this happened ...
> 
> Hopefully it’s temporary because I want my Hawaiian Sea Salt toiletries!


I was staying DVC and they gave all in one shampoo/conditioner— which does neither. And they had no H2O conditioner in the store. A red roof inn would blush with embarrassment


----------



## Inga

Super bummed about the adult pool - we are 2 adults,  no kids, so this is where we would hang out.  As for the other pieces (AMA AMA and Aunty’s) wonder how much of this not opening is due to the significant hiring issues right now in Hawaii, paired with the record visitor numbers?  Have been listening to a number of Hawaii podcasts, and the lack of people resources is at a critical point, to the point where they are looking at ways to restrict the number of visitors to Hawaii, because they cant hire enough staff to meet visitor demand, and many visitors are not behaving well either!


----------



## jodybird511

corgi_monster said:


> I’ve been pretty understanding of all the cuts, changes, etc. and have been rolling with the punches so far but then this happened ...
> 
> Hopefully it’s temporary because I want my Hawaiian Sea Salt toiletries!


Yep, when we were there in July, our first round of toiletries were H2O, but when they replaced them on day 4, it was with something else...and that something else was NOT impressive.  I was not amused at all...


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Phew thank god I got to see and visit AULANI in its hey day.  No AMA AMA is insane it’s legit an open air restaurant


----------



## MouseOfCards

corgi_monster said:


> I’ve been pretty understanding of all the cuts, changes, etc. and have been rolling with the punches so far but then this happened ...
> 
> Hopefully it’s temporary because I want my Hawaiian Sea Salt toiletries!


That’s interesting. Those were the products that were in our poolside gardens villa last week. When we switched to the ocean view a few days ago, the familiar H2O products were in the Villa.


----------



## MouseOfCards

Kmk2 said:


> I was staying DVC and they gave all in one shampoo/conditioner— which does neither. And they had no H2O conditioner in the store. A red roof inn would blush with embarrassment


We did see the H2O products being sold in the Aulani store yesterday. Not sure about the conditioner though.


----------



## Kmk2

MouseOfCards said:


> We did see the H2O products being sold in the Aulani store yesterday. Not sure about the conditioner though.


They sold it, but were out. They had other H2O products. I did ask if they had more conditioner in the back and they did not. I was able to get conditioner (Moroccan oil brand)  at the spa.

I wish I took a picture of what was in our room it wasn’t a brand I had seen before.


----------



## corgi_monster

MouseOfCards said:


> We did see the H2O products being sold in the Aulani store yesterday. Not sure about the conditioner though.


They are selling the Ariel H2O products, the foot scrub, the marine line, and some other things but they’re still out of the Sea Salt line.  That’s the one that smells very similar to the Hawaiian Sea Salt line toiletries found in the room.


----------



## Sheribo

You can voice your concerns here::

AULANI - Contact Us


----------



## Sheribo

SweetSal99 said:


> Anyone know where I can go to voice my concerns on this decision. What's the best way? Email? Phone?



You can contact them here~~  AULANI - Contact Us


----------



## scoobdoo

Sheribo said:


> You can voice your concerns here::
> 
> AULANI - Contact Us



Have done so and I urge everyone to do likewise!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

A little late to the party but was tuning in to the latest Disunplugged discussion this afternoon and Kevin and John mentioned the adult pool being turned into a family pool, so I wanted to chime in.

Perhaps it has to do with some sort of Covid protocol to keep bathers more spaced out so I hope this new policy is reversed. Otherwise...this is a terrible change. It's not even appealing to kids as it's tucked away in the corner with no theming. Adults deserve a little area to themselves. We get similar areas (actually better) on DCL and if those areas were repurposed as well then I would need to find a new cruise line.

Very disappointing move and I will need to contact them so my opinion is heard. Aulani is paradise within paradise and has become quite the staycation which Disney had trouble with because there was literally no reason to leave the resort. This definitely changes things. I enjoy the main pool and lazy river but this little adults-only area was just a nice quiet oasis that we enjoyed taking advantage of.

I realize this is not the norm, but it was a very nice perk. I stayed at a Marriott property a few months back and there is a massive pool area but no adults-only areas. I am totally fine with that and it is what it is and we certainly never see the pools at WDW being closed for an hour or so so adults can have some space in the pool. People pay a lot of money to stay at Aulani and given its luxurious appeal there should be some sort of area for adults. I hope it comes back, and  it will not be a deal-breaker (for me), but I assume it will be for others especially those who will not be traveling with children.


----------



## corgi_monster

Kmk2 said:


> They sold it, but were out. They had other H2O products. I did ask if they had more conditioner in the back and they did not. I was able to get conditioner (Moroccan oil brand)  at the spa.
> 
> I wish I took a picture of what was in our room it wasn’t a brand I had seen before.



Was it Maile? White bottle with gold and a touch of tropical color? They used to sell Maile products in the upscale gift store.

Maile market themselves as “luxury” but their quality doesn’t match the price tag IMO.  Still, nice products and I’d consider Maile an acceptable substitute for H20.  Hawaiian Tropics is drugstore and it’s what I’d expect to find in a $150/night Best Western, not Aulani.


----------



## eMoneyBug

Is there enough space to build a new Adult only pool area?  Wasn't that pool area added on after the original build?


----------



## OKW Lover

eMoneyBug said:


> Is there enough space to build a new Adult only pool area?


I don't think there is any extra space.


----------



## Kmk2

corgi_monster said:


> Was it Maile? White bottle with gold and a touch of tropical color? They used to sell Maile products in the upscale gift store.
> 
> Maile market themselves as “luxury” but their quality doesn’t match the price tag IMO.  Still, nice products and I’d consider Maile an acceptable substitute for H20.  Hawaiian Tropics is drugstore and it’s what I’d expect to find in a $150/night Best Western, not Aulani.


They had a product that was shampoo and conditioner - in one in smaller bottles. Greenish writing. It was weird to be honest. If I was spending 2k on our 2 bedroom villa I would have been very confused.


----------



## corgi_monster

Kmk2 said:


> They had a product that was shampoo and conditioner - in one in smaller bottles. Greenish writing. It was weird to be honest. If I was spending 2k on our 2 bedroom villa I would have been very confused.


 
All I could think of was Pert Plus  that would be a new low!


----------



## helenk

Kmk2 said:


> I was staying DVC and they gave all in one shampoo/conditioner— which does neither. And they had no H2O conditioner in the store. A red roof inn would blush with embarrassment


Are you talking about Aulani?  Because we are here now and there are h2o products here now. And that is what they had when we were here 2 years ago.


----------



## Krsrich

helenk said:


> Are you talking about Aulani?  Because we are here now and there are h2o products here now. And that is what they had when we were here 2 years ago.


Thanks for updating.  That’s great news.


----------



## Kmk2

helenk said:


> Are you talking about Aulani?  Because we are here now and there are h2o products here now. And that is what they had when we were here 2 years ago.


I was there last month and they had something else. Other people are seeing inconsistent products.


----------



## corgi_monster

helenk said:


> Are you talking about Aulani?  Because we are here now and there are h2o products here now. And that is what they had when we were here 2 years ago.


Dang, I missed it by 2 days   We checked out on Sunday.


----------



## EmilyS92003

Was given Hawaiian Tropics on check in day last week. The next two times it was the h2o products.


----------



## helenk

Maybe it is different for DVC and the hotel rooms? We are staying in a 2 bedroom villa.


----------



## Kmk2

helenk said:


> Maybe it is different for DVC and the hotel rooms? We are staying in a 2 bedroom villa.


We were in the two bedroom villa too. If I were to guess - maybe they are having intermittent issues getting the product. Not a big deal, but a weird thing.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm not sure the adult pool turned family pool is permanent.  When I called to book a cabana for Dec 1, the cast member helping me choose a location request said, "Let's see - the adult pool will be back to adults only on Nov 1, so with all adults would you like to be in that area?"  I wasn't aware so I kind of just went along with it, but seeing this thread reminded me of that conversation.  Again, I don't really know anything official.


----------



## Kristie71

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm not sure the adult pool turned family pool is permanent.  When I called to book a cabana for Dec 1, the cast member helping me choose a location request said, "Let's see - the adult pool will be back to adults only on Nov 1, so with all adults would you like to be in that area?"  I wasn't aware so I kind of just went along with it, but seeing this thread reminded me of that conversation.  Again, I don't really know anything official.


Well that would be nice since i know many people on here and a group i follow on FB was NOT happy with the change.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Kristie71 said:


> Well that would be nice since i know many people on here and a group i follow on FB was NOT happy with the change.


I really hope it is true also.  I can't figure out why Disney spends all of their time trying to make everyone unhappy lately.


----------



## Craig Jacobsen

I am VERY unhappy about losing the adult pool.  Can't believe they marginalized a whole group of DVC members.  We bought for our large family AND we bought for the adult pool.  It was a fabulous combination.  Everybody was happy.  SO UNHAPPY!!


----------



## scoobdoo

Craig Jacobsen said:


> I am VERY unhappy about losing the adult pool.  Can't believe they marginalized a whole group of DVC members.  We bought for our large family AND we bought for the adult pool.  It was a fabulous combination.  Everybody was happy.  SO UNHAPPY!!



I have a reoccurring weekly reminder to send them a complaint about it. Livid about both this and Aunties.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

I can understand the disappointment.  I believe this was done out of the severe shortage of beach chairs.  That side of the hotel and pool has been underused in the past.  And there are a lot of beach chairs tucked away on that side.  Parents of small children probably want to be not so far away from their kids when swimming.  I'm thankful that the adults at least still have the infinity hot tub.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

In 8 nights at Aulani, I saw a person using the adult pool exactly zero times.  Not once.  Granted, it was cool and very windy when I was there, but the place was consistently abandoned and full of palm fronds.  I consider the change to a pool for everyone a huge customer service W.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

CaptainAmerica said:


> In 8 nights at Aulani, I saw a person using the adult pool exactly zero times.  Not once.  Granted, it was cool and very windy when I was there, but the place was consistently abandoned and full of palm fronds.  I consider the change to a pool for everyone a huge customer service W.


I haveto agree with this sentiment. I empathize with the all adult crowd, but this decision probably appeals to the majority, which are family with children.


----------



## bsmcneil

Craig Jacobsen said:


> Can't believe they marginalized a whole group of DVC members.


Marginalized? On vacation in Hawaii? Wait, were you in The White Lotus?!


----------



## Airb330

CaptainAmerica said:


> In 8 nights at Aulani, I saw a person using the adult pool exactly zero times.  Not once.  Granted, it was cool and very windy when I was there, but the place was consistently abandoned and full of palm fronds.  I consider the change to a pool for everyone a huge customer service W.


Could be the time of year? Doubtful though. I wouldn’t say I’ve seen it packed but we go in October and around New Years and there’s usually a decent crowd. It’s never been abandoned.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Craig Jacobsen said:


> I am VERY unhappy about losing the adult pool.  Can't believe they marginalized a whole group of DVC members.  We bought for our large family AND we bought for the adult pool.  It was a fabulous combination.  Everybody was happy.  SO UNHAPPY!!


I agree with you, but even when it was the adult pool, it was stuck in this weird little corner that felt unconnected with the rest of the resort, and seemed kind of old and dingy.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

It's like.... If you have 50 people who like chicken and 100 people who like beef, and 2 people who like sushi, it's pretty obvious that you should convert your sushi bar to a steakhouse.  It sucks if you're one of the 2 people who like sushi, but I don't think you can fault the decision.


----------



## Airb330

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's like.... If you have 50 people who like chicken and 100 people who like beef, and 2 people who like sushi, it's pretty obvious that you should convert your sushi bar to a steakhouse.  It sucks if you're one of the 2 people who like sushi, but* I don't think you can fault the decision.*


Eh, I don't think it's like that _at all_. Those of us who own at Aulani and don't like the decision can fault the decision. There are plenty of places for children, it was nice to have an adults only spot.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Airb330 said:


> Eh, I don't think it's like that _at all_. Those of us who own at Aulani and don't like the decision can fault the decision. There are plenty of places for children, it was nice to have an adults only spot.


I'm not saying you have to like it, I'm saying you should be able to understand it.  This wasn't a cut, like Aunty's or 'AMA 'AMA.  It was just a net-zero change.  There is no ulterior motive on Disney's part other than guest satisfaction.  They survey like crazy and have come to the conclusion that "pools are too crowded" outweighs "we like having a place to swim without kids."


----------



## Airb330

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm not saying you have to like it, I'm saying you should be able to understand it.  This wasn't a cut, like Aunty's or 'AMA 'AMA.  It was just a net-zero change.  There is no ulterior motive on Disney's part other than guest satisfaction.  They survey like crazy and have come to the conclusion that "pools are too crowded" outweighs "we like having a place to swim without kids."


I think I comprehend it quite fine, but I still disagree with it. The pools have been crowded since day one hence the grotto was added. I bet it has more to do with the chairs, as HiRyeDVC said, the area is typically underused (likely due to the lack of sun and distance from the fun pools).


HIRyeDVC said:


> I can understand the disappointment.  I believe this was done out of the severe shortage of beach chairs.  That side of the hotel and pool has been underused in the past.  And there are a lot of beach chairs tucked away on that side.  Parents of small children probably want to be not so far away from their kids when swimming.  I'm thankful that the adults at least still have the infinity hot tub.


Hopefully it is a short-term change. Kids are going to want to be in the 'fun' pools and lazy river anyways, so I am not sure this change needs to be permanent or will affect everyone too much anyways.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Airb330 said:


> the area is typically underused


.....


----------



## Kmk2

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm not saying you have to like it, I'm saying you should be able to understand it.  This wasn't a cut, like Aunty's or 'AMA 'AMA.  It was just a net-zero change.  There is no ulterior motive on Disney's part other than guest satisfaction.  They survey like crazy and have come to the conclusion that "pools are too crowded" outweighs "we like having a place to swim without kids."


It’s just how many things can you cut (beachfront restaurant, adult pool, cleanliness of a room between guests etc) and still be considered a luxury experience. Maybe that’s not what they are going for anymore?  I know you don’t give a lot of credit to TripAdvisor reviews - but there are many people going there that end up unhappy.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> It’s just how many things can you cut (beachfront restaurant, adult pool, cleanliness of a room between guests etc) and still be considered a luxury experience. Maybe that’s not what they are going for anymore?  I know you don’t give a lot of credit to TripAdvisor reviews - but there are many people going there that end up unhappy.


Except this particular thing isn't a cut, it's a change.

AMA AMA is closed.  The Wailana Pool is not closed.  A better analogy would be if AMA AMA was still open but changed from a seafood restaurant to a steakhouse.  You might not like the change, but a change is fundamentally different than something going away entirely.

AMA AMA is a cut.  Aunty's Beach House is a cut.  Daily housekeeping is a cut.  Flower lei greetings are a cut.  Resort refillable mugs are a cut.  Closing the Wailana Pool would be a cut, but that's not what they did.

I'm right there with your broader point.  I gave Aulani and Walt Disney World a ton of leeway as they sorted through COVID, but I'm just about out of patience with them continuing to drag their feet in their return to normal.  The pandemic was a legitimate reason for a lot of temporary changes, but now it's becoming an excuse.  I'm tempted to blame the political environment in Hawaii, but Ron DeSantis and David Ige couldn't be more different in their approach to COVID and I ain't getting daily housekeeping at Animal Kingdom Lodge, either.


----------



## Kmk2

^ I get what you are saying, but the way we classify the adult pool closure is semantic — as a practical matter  if someone went to use the adult pool today it wouldn’t be available. Aulani certainly has headwinds - but it’s pretty well understood that Disney is looking to cut costs. And that is their decision.

As a DVC person I don’t really care (on a personal level) about housekeeping. I’m going to the Poly over the holiday and will not be expecting the same amenities I expect (and frankly were marketed to me) for Aulani - but I will barely notice because I have access to the best theme parks in the world. Unlike WDW, cuts at Aulani (a beautiful hotel with a very nice location and a great pool complex) are really felt if you plan to be there for more than a couple of days.

It is what it is, I just won’t stay at Aulani next time, and will use my points at other DVC properties. I can even book the Luau and likely be able to book character dining as the guest of another hotel. I just kind of wish I bought at copper creek (lol)


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Kmk2 said:


> ^ I get what you are saying, but the way we classify the adult pool closure is semantic — as a practical matter  if someone went to use the adult pool today it wouldn’t be available.


As a practical matter, a family with kids who wanted to swim in the Wailana Pool couldn't, but now they can.  That's a gain for those guests.


----------



## alldiz

FWIW. IMO the "adult" pool was my favorite place!!!  nice views of the ocean and not far from bar;-)


----------



## jimmymc

Auntie's is still closed, so I'm sure that is contributing to them not announcing any changes. It might even wait until after it reopens to see if kids stop using the small pool.

While it was frequently not crowded, I don't think that's a bad things. It's a huge benefit to adults travelling alone, and the neighboring hotels are some tough competition for that travel group.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Airb330 said:


> Hopefully it is a short-term change. Kids are going to want to be in the 'fun' pools and lazy river anyways, so I am not sure this change needs to be permanent or will affect everyone too much anyways.


To be honest, it's become my kids' favorite pool.  It's quiet, close to the quick service for snacks, and close to the bar/coffee stand.  But I totally empathize with your position.  I realize my kids won't be little forever and I too will probably be staying there one day without my kids.  But I agree with the Captain's sentiment that this is nothing nefarious on the part of Disney.  I think they are following the wishes of the guests based on meticulous feedback that more pool space and chairs are needed for everyone.


----------



## Craig Jacobsen

HIRyeDVC said:


> I can understand the disappointment.  I believe this was done out of the severe shortage of beach chairs.  That side of the hotel and pool has been underused in the past.  And there are a lot of beach chairs tucked away on that side.  Parents of small children probably want to be not so far away from their kids when swimming.  I'm thankful that the adults at least still have the infinity hot tub.


The infinity hot tub is invaded by kids about every ten minutes.  Six year old kids don't read signs.  When this pool was adults only, the chairs were usually near capacity (at least during my seven visits since 2013).  I get it that the majority of the users have kids.  We bring our entire extended family (30 people) with lots of kids  Kid happiness was one of the reasons we bought Aulani.  I  value Aunty's just as much as  value the Adult pool.  Adult happiness was also a big reason we bought Aulani.   Why can't they do both.  Disney is very smart.  They can figure this out.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Just want to point out Disney Cruises even have an adult only pool and it has even more limited space.... so if a ship can do it so can a hotel resort.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Craig Jacobsen said:


> The infinity hot tub is invaded by kids about every ten minutes.  Six year old kids don't read signs.  When this pool was adults only, the chairs were usually near capacity (at least during my seven visits since 2013).  I get it that the majority of the users have kids.  We bring our entire extended family (30 people) with lots of kids  Kid happiness was one of the reasons we bought Aulani.  I  value Aunty's just as much as  value the Adult pool.  Adult happiness was also a big reason we bought Aulani.   Why can't they do both.  Disney is very smart.  They can figure this out.


Totally agree about the kids in the adult hot tub.  I made it known the CMs whenever I came across it.  What's more unacceptable is when parents knowingly bring their kids into the hot tub.  I told a parent one time that kids aren't allowed in here and he just shrugged me off and said "I'll just wait until staff makes me take my kids out."


----------



## jodybird511

Ugh.  It's so frustrated when people are so entitled and can't follow simple rules.  I actually can say that I've never witnessed kids in the adult hot tub, and we usually make ample use of it.  I'm happy that I haven't had this experience, b/c I would be especially irritated by it now that it's the only adult oasis available.


----------



## Craig Jacobsen

Thinking about all this I started to wonder why the Ama Ama has stayed closed.  There has not been any Covid regulatory reason for it being closed for some time.  In Disney's typical style, they could be in the process of reimagining that area.  Maybe another pool complex adjacent to Aunty's designed for the little ones?  Possibly give us back the adult pool?


----------



## JC1984

Craig Jacobsen said:


> Thinking about all this I started to wonder why the Ama Ama has stayed closed.  There has not been any Covid regulatory reason for it being closed for some time.  In Disney's typical style, they could be in the process of reimagining that area.  Maybe another pool complex adjacent to Aunty's designed for the little ones?  Possibly give us back the adult pool?


Problem is Aulani needs a fancier dining establishment. I think they will be hurting long term if they don’t figure out the AMA AMA situation soon. They are losing money by people going elsewhere for dinner.


----------



## Amommy21

We were there in June and just tried to be happy they were open.  The restaurant situation was disappointing.  We were lucky to eat at the four seasons twice as premiere restaurants at the nearby hotels were booked!  I figure if they are booking up surely Disney can fill Ama Ama again.  We are on our way for a short weekend stay and I see not much has changed.

Also since June I’ve been to Disneyland twice  and WDW and housekeeping is still a joke.  Each time no one informed us there would be no housekeeping and we had to beg for towels etc.  at least at Aulani they were providing extra towels in DVC anyway.  But I did not feel sufficiently cleaning in between guests at all.

I feel like Disney should be employing the correct amount of housekeeping staff for the capacity they are booking now.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Amommy21 said:


> We were there in June and just tried to be happy they were open.  The restaurant situation was disappointing.  We were lucky to eat at the four seasons twice as premiere restaurants at the nearby hotels were booked!  I figure if they are booking up surely Disney can fill Ama Ama again.  We are on our way for a short weekend stay and I see not much has changed.
> 
> Also since June I’ve been to Disneyland twice  and WDW and housekeeping is still a joke.  Each time no one informed us there would be no housekeeping and we had to beg for towels etc.  at least at Aulani they were providing extra towels in DVC anyway.  But I did not feel sufficiently cleaning in between guests at all.
> 
> I feel like Disney should be employing the correct amount of housekeeping staff for the capacity they are booking now.


Agree with Aulani dining. The Makahiki character breakfast is a sad remnant of what it used to be. The buffet and character interaction was so amazing prior to covid. As for housekeeping, Disney has been aggressively trying to hire more people but not sure what more they could do if people simply don’t want to work anymore. Staffing is an issue for pretty much every hotel and restaurant here in Hawaii. I’ve never seen so many help wanted signs in my whole life.


----------



## Craig Jacobsen

I noticed last night that all of the natural gas torches have been turned off.  Another cost cutting effort I guess.  Given the high levels of occupancy now, it's time to fully open the resort features.


----------



## Airb330

Craig Jacobsen said:


> I noticed last night that all of the natural gas torches have been turned off.  Another cost cutting effort I guess.  Given the high levels of occupancy now, it's time to fully open the resort features.


I would guess a maintenance issue. That would be a wild cut to save money when the rate per night is so high. 

Agree with everyone about dining. I booked Roy's for New Years Eve. The 4 Seasons is guests only dining from 12/19 to 1/3, which means no Mina's fish house for us! Luckily I knew this wold be an issue and I grabbed reservations elsewhere such as The Pig and the Lady every night. We don't mind the drive but yes dining was a weak spot pre-covid and its obviously exacerbated by covid.


----------



## JC1984

Airb330 said:


> I would guess a maintenance issue. That would be a wild cut to save money when the rate per night is so high.
> 
> Agree with everyone about dining. I booked Roy's for New Years Eve. The 4 Seasons is guests only dining from 12/19 to 1/3, which means no Mina's fish house for us! Luckily I knew this wold be an issue and I grabbed reservations elsewhere such as The Pig and the Lady every night. We don't mind the drive but yes dining was a weak spot pre-covid and its obviously exacerbated by covid.


Considering the dining situation makes the question to why the grills are not open even greater.


----------



## alldiz

I would think part of the problem is like everywhere else.
Nobody wants to work. Many jobs go infilled I domt get it


----------



## HIRyeDVC

JC1984 said:


> Considering the dining situation makes the question to why the grills are not open even greater.


I wondered that too! Maybe they want people to spend more in the restaurants and are trying to discourage people from cooking their own meals


----------



## JC1984

HIRyeDVC said:


> I wondered that too! Maybe they want people to spend more in the restaurants and are trying to discourage people from cooking their own meals


I have heard a lot of people say they don’t have staff to clean the grills. I think most people are intelligent people put some Clorox wipes out there and people can wipe it down .


----------



## monsterkitty

alldiz said:


> I would think part of the problem is like everywhere else.
> Nobody wants to work. Many jobs go infilled I domt get it



We have to remember that before COVID many people working low paying jobs were working 2 or 3 jobs. Now they're not. 

People are still working. Just not the same jobs or as many jobs.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

monsterkitty said:


> We have to remember that before COVID many people working low paying jobs were working 2 or 3 jobs. Now they're not.
> 
> People are still working. Just not the same jobs or as many jobs.


This is definitely the case in Hawaii.  Many locals live in poverty and work 2-3 jobs just to make ends meet.  HI minimum wage is still at $10.10 per hour, which is crazy low for a state with one of the highest cost of living. This is also one of the main reasons why I'm always scared away from owning Aulani. Local politicians aren't very creative and raising taxes is the only tool in the bag.  And if the minimum wage were to rise to $15, most hotels and businesses will probably go bankrupt.


----------



## scoobdoo

Airb330 said:


> I would guess a maintenance issue. That would be a wild cut to save money when the rate per night is so high.



this is a company that fired a resort’s dog mascot and handler to save a buck


----------



## alldiz

monsterkitty said:


> We have to remember that before COVID many people working low paying jobs were working 2 or 3 jobs. Now they're not.
> 
> People are still working. Just not the same jobs or as many jobs.


I totally hear you!!!
 And I wish wages were an actual “living wage”
But how are the people paying their bills now if they had multiple jobs pre Covid ?
 Thanks 
Kerri


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> It's like.... If you have 50 people who like chicken and 100 people who like beef, and 2 people who like sushi, it's pretty obvious that you should convert your sushi bar to a steakhouse.  It sucks if you're one of the 2 people who like sushi, but I don't think you can fault the decision.



We have gone twice in June, and both times there were plenty adults in and around the adult pool.


----------



## monsterkitty

alldiz said:


> I totally hear you!!!
> And I wish wages were an actual “living wage”
> But how are the people paying their bills now if they had multiple jobs pre Covid ?
> Thanks
> Kerri



They got higher paying jobs. Several of my students' parents have used the time they weren't working due to COVID to take classes at the community college or train for other positions.


----------



## corgi_monster

alldiz said:


> I totally hear you!!!
> And I wish wages were an actual “living wage”
> But how are the people paying their bills now if they had multiple jobs pre Covid ?
> Thanks
> Kerri


The gap between minimum wage and a living wage is so huge it’s not even funny.  A family of 4 in Honolulu that makes $90k is considered low income yet minimum wage is something like $10.10.  That‘s just bananas.  

Hawaii‘s ethnic majority is Asian and in Asian culture multigenerational living is normal. Sometimes families band together out of financial necessity. But just as often, people continue to live with their parents even when they can afford to move out. 2 siblings + 2 partners + 2 parents with social security/retirement = 6 sources of income, more if the younger adults have multiple jobs. When one person loses one of their jobs, it’s not as hard of a financial hit when you have that many incomes under one roof. 

Considering the median single family home price on Oahu is over $1M, I’m guessing families with 1-2 incomes under one roof were less likely to have experienced Covid-related financial difficulties.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I've been out of the loop for a month or two... is it safe to assume that nothing has changed on the reopening front?  Still no sign of Aunty's, 'AMA 'AMA, leis, mugs, buffets, or housekeeping?


----------



## JC1984

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've been out of the loop for a month or two... is it safe to assume that nothing has changed on the reopening front?  Still no sign of Aunty's, 'AMA 'AMA, leis, mugs, buffets, or housekeeping?


That is correct Captain. I called yesterday to reserve Character Breakfast and asked and the Cast Member confirmed.


----------



## TreAntDeu

JC1984 said:


> That is correct Captain. I called yesterday to reserve Character Breakfast and asked and the Cast Member confirmed.


So like, what is open or modified right now? We are going mid January and I don't really care about the house keeping stuff. But anything else would be great to know.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

TreAntDeu said:


> So like, what is open or modified right now? We are going mid January and I don't really care about the house keeping stuff. But anything else would be great to know.


AMA AMA is closed. 

Aunty's Beach House is closed.

Makahiki (usually a buffet) is a three course plated meal. 

Masks indoors.

No flower lei greeting. 

No refillable mugs. 

Masks indoors. 

Pools and beach are pretty normal.


----------



## JC1984

CaptainAmerica said:


> AMA AMA is closed.
> 
> Aunty's Beach House is closed.
> 
> Makahiki (usually a buffet) is a three course plated meal.
> 
> Masks indoors.
> 
> No flower lei greeting.
> 
> No refillable mugs.
> 
> Masks indoors.
> 
> Pools and beach are pretty normal.


Don’t forget the grills for the love of God


----------



## TreAntDeu

CaptainAmerica said:


> AMA AMA is closed.
> 
> Aunty's Beach House is closed.
> 
> Makahiki (usually a buffet) is a three course plated meal.
> 
> Masks indoors.
> 
> No flower lei greeting.
> 
> No refillable mugs.
> 
> Masks indoors.
> 
> Pools and beach are pretty normal.


Thanks!
Never liked AMA AMA all that much compared to the other fancy places within walking distance like Mina's. So im ok with that

Aunty's was something we dont use(4 adults), so outside of the capacity of children usually being there now being all over the resort, not an issue for me

Makahiki was a favorite, but at least its open. Menu looks ok, so probably still gonna try it out.

No issue with masks for us.

Flower Lei greeting low key sucks for the ppl who have never been. But not a deal breaker for me. I think ill find our old ones and bring them with.

So, no refillable mugs? So you just buy drinks as you want them currently? That stinks. But at least I know.

And for the grills? Are they just closed outright? Seems weird, but tbh we never used them here. When have a 1 bedroom DVC so we will have a kitchen. So not affecting us as hard as others.
.
Last question, is the Ka'waa luau the same? We booked it and I'm curoius about how its different.


----------



## TreAntDeu

So olelo room, the pool bar(and menu), the quick service are all open?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

TreAntDeu said:


> So olelo room, the pool bar(and menu), the quick service are all open?


Correct, including live music at olelo most (all?) nights.

Not sure if they're doing the roving pool service.


----------



## JC1984

TreAntDeu said:


> And for the grills? Are they just closed outright? Seems weird, but tbh we never used them here. When have a 1 bedroom DVC so we will have a kitchen. So not affecting us as hard as others.


They are closed because they have no one to clean them. Same with the fitness center. Oh and the adult pool is not adult only anymore


----------



## TreAntDeu

JC1984 said:


> They are closed because they have no one to clean them. Same with the fitness center. Oh and the adult pool is not adult only anymore


So fitness center closed too?


----------



## corgi_monster

CaptainAmerica said:


> Correct, including live music at olelo most (all?) nights.
> 
> Not sure if they're doing the roving pool service.




There is service by the pool but it can be shoddy unless you have a cabana. The servers are hustling, but there’s not enough of them.

The gym closed for a bit but it’s now open


----------



## JC1984

corgi_monster said:


> The gym closed for a bit but it’s now open


When did this happen? I don’t remember seeing that it reopened.


----------



## Hayla

JC1984 said:


> When did this happen? I don’t remember seeing that it reopened.


We are here now. The fitness center just reopened. They also added movies on the lawn and ohana Hula this week. We’ve seen them clearly training staff around the resort, so I expect more to start soon. Since we’ve arrived, we’ve also seen an increase in photographers and poolside wait staff around the resort. They also added a scavenger hunt for kids around the resort yesterday, looking for holiday wreaths.  The staff have been wonderful.


----------



## JC1984

Hayla said:


> We are here now. The fitness center just reopened. They also added movies on the lawn and ohana Hula this week. We’ve seen them clearly training staff around the resort, so I expect more to start soon. Since we’ve arrived, we’ve also seen an increase in photographers and poolside wait staff around the resort. They also added a scavenger hunt for kids around the resort yesterday, looking for holiday wreaths.  The staff have been wonderful.


Thanks for the update! Be sure to let us know if Aunties opens!


----------



## TreAntDeu

Hayla said:


> We are here now. The fitness center just reopened. They also added movies on the lawn and ohana Hula this week. We’ve seen them clearly training staff around the resort, so I expect more to start soon. Since we’ve arrived, we’ve also seen an increase in photographers and poolside wait staff around the resort. They also added a scavenger hunt for kids around the resort yesterday, looking for holiday wreaths.  The staff have been wonderful.


Ask about the grills


----------



## Dory92130

Just back -  Had a lot of fun during 5 days at Aulani.  Pleasantly surprised on the amount of lifeguards on hand and felt able to let our autistic son roam more freely than usual pools (like Sheraton Waikiki)   Plenty of waitstaff poolside and photographers too.  

Wished they had more 'free' activities as the premium experiences all were in full force.   Stargazing looked a lot of fun, but booked already.  Venus was particularly bright this past week and the digital scope looked phenomenal


----------



## JC1984

TreAntDeu said:


> Ask about the grills


If the grills don’t open soon I am selling my DVC


----------



## CaptainAmerica

JC1984 said:


> If the grills don’t open soon I am selling my DVC


I know I'm in the minority of DVC owners but "grill my own food on vacation" is something that has never occurred to me.


----------



## JC1984

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know I'm in the minority of DVC owners but "grill my own food on vacation" is something that has never occurred to me.


We can’t all have rich MILs like you . I am hiring a personal chef for a night so I splurge a little. I also have a follow on DL trip. So believe me I will be giving my money away soon enough.


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know I'm in the minority of DVC owners but "grill my own food on vacation" is something that has never occurred to me.



I know that a lot of people cook when at Aulani. For us, we go to Hawaii partially for the food. I live in the middle of nowhere, meat and potato country, and I love all of the Asian and Pacific foods available. There is no way that I am cooking on my vacations anyway. I am part of an Aulani fan group on FP, and the amount of people that give the horrible advice to "upgrade" from a studio to a 1 bedroom is shocking. Their premise is that your family of 4 can save a "ton" of money by paying $500+ extra a night to go from the studio to a 1bdrm and cook some of your meals. As if you are going to spend that $500 a day eating out, plus you still have to buy the uncooked food. LOL There are a ton of restaurants in Kapolei that have good food at a decent price. Even if you don't have a car, you can order it in.


----------



## JC1984

Lilsia said:


> I know that a lot of people cook when at Aulani. For us, we go to Hawaii partially for the food. I live in the middle of nowhere, meat and potato country, and I love all of the Asian and Pacific foods available. There is no way that I am cooking on my vacations anyway. I am part of an Aulani fan group on FP, and the amount of people that give the horrible advice to "upgrade" from a studio to a 1 bedroom is shocking. Their premise is that your family of 4 can save a "ton" of money by paying $500+ extra a night to go from the studio to a 1bdrm and cook some of your meals. As if you are going to spend that $500 a day eating out, plus you still have to buy the uncooked food. LOL There are a ton of restaurants in Kapolei that have good food at a decent price. Even if you don't have a car, you can order it in.


I don’t make every meal in the room. It is a balance. I travel so much for work I just tired of eating out. I love to eat especially ethnic foods as I live in a place not known for its ethnic food choices.


----------



## TreAntDeu

CaptainAmerica said:


> I know I'm in the minority of DVC owners but "grill my own food on vacation" is something that has never occurred to me.


We rarely do it. Actually the 1 time we have used a grill at a resort was in Hawaii after deep sea fishing(we caught some beautiful tuna). That was fun.

But we make liberal use of the kitchens in the room for breakfast, lunch, snacks...

We usually only do our dinners at restaurants


----------



## mort1331

JC1984 said:


> If the grills don’t open soon I am selling my DVC


Fire sale??


----------



## JC1984

mort1331 said:


> Fire sale??


No fires allowed on Aulani property


----------



## Hayla

mort1331 said:


> Fire sale??


We like to grill too, so I checked. Definitely still closed as of yesterday. I mentioned it in my survey


----------



## JC1984

Hayla said:


> We like to grill too, so I checked. Definitely still closed as of yesterday. I mentioned it in my survey


My wife has called once a week. The Aulani Customer Service basically told her the stuff still closed will just open one day without announcement. I love grilling too. Vacation to me is time with family. I involve my 4 and 3 year old sons with me when I grill. It is great bonding time.


----------



## teach22180

I know the refillable mugs are not available, but I also heard that all sodas are in bottles. Is that true?


----------



## TreAntDeu

What is the coffee situation like?


----------



## Lilsia

TreAntDeu said:


> What is the coffee situation like?


Same coffee that all of the US Disney properties use, Joffrey's.


----------



## Lilsia

JC1984 said:


> I don’t make every meal in the room. It is a balance. I travel so much for work I just tired of eating out. I love to eat especially ethnic foods as I live in a place not known for its ethnic food choices.



I get that and if you are in that room type anyway, then it makes sense. My point was that people are advising others to spend more on 1bdrm as a way to "save" money by cooking in their room. Which is ridiculous considering the cost.


----------



## JC1984

Lilsia said:


> I get that and if you are in that room type anyway, then it makes sense. My point was that people are advising others to spend more on 1bdrm as a way to "save" money by cooking in their room. Which is ridiculous considering the cost.


True if I didn’t have 3 kids. We would be staying a studio just to save points for a longer stay at OKW


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lilsia said:


> I get that and if you are in that room type anyway, then it makes sense. My point was that people are advising others to spend more on 1bdrm as a way to "save" money by cooking in their room. Which is ridiculous considering the cost.


I like 1 bedrooms, 2 bedrooms, and Fort Wilderness cabins to cook breakfast, but I know it doesn't work out to a cost savings. For me, it's speed and convenience. My family is usually up by 6:30 when resort QS might not even be open yet, and it's very easy to just scramble a bunch of eggs while everyone is getting dressed, which gets us out the door to the day's activities quickly. Plus my scrambled eggs are way better than Disney's. 

I've never cooked a meal other than breakfast though.


----------



## jodybird511

Lilsia said:


> I get that and if you are in that room type anyway, then it makes sense. My point was that people are advising others to spend more on 1bdrm as a way to "save" money by cooking in their room. Which is ridiculous considering the cost.


I've personally recommended this at times to people, but only if they are using points.  I wouldn't recommend this option "to save money" if they are paying cash, b/c you're right--it's definitely not a money saver.


----------



## mort1331

Lilsia said:


> I get that and if you are in that room type anyway, then it makes sense. My point was that people are advising others to spend more on 1bdrm as a way to "save" money by cooking in their room. Which is ridiculous considering the cost.


We are booking a 1bdrm not for money savings, but for sanity savings. 4 of us in a studio for longer than a couple of days nope. Plus wife loves doing laundry before we leave so she doesnt do it when we get home. Pack clean clothes and put away when home. win win. And yes I know we can do laundry for free with a studio,,but with a 1bdrm we can put a load and in and walk away and come back when we want to.


----------



## Lilsia

mort1331 said:


> We are booking a 1bdrm not for money savings, but for sanity savings. 4 of us in a studio for longer than a couple of days nope. Plus wife loves doing laundry before we leave so she doesnt do it when we get home. Pack clean clothes and put away when home. win win. And yes I know we can do laundry for free with a studio,,but with a 1bdrm we can put a load and in and walk away and come back when we want to.



I have seen people doing their laundry the night before but that never works for us. Everything seems to still get wrinkled in the suitcase and any time you go to someplace tropical, especially Florida, everything has that slight mildew smell to it. Plus public machines are kind of gross. I like to wash everything at home, it just seems more fresh then it does after sitting in the suitcase for a day.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lilsia said:


> I have seen people doing their laundry the night before but that never works for us. Everything seems to still get wrinkled in the suitcase and any time you go to someplace tropical, especially Florida, everything has that slight mildew smell to it. Plus public machines are kind of gross. I like to wash everything at home, it just seems more fresh then it does after sitting in the suitcase for a day.


We like doing laundry pretty much every day so we can pack less. Instead of packing for 8 nights, we pack for 3 nights and put a load through every couple of days.  But I agree that everything gets nasty all over again once the suitcase gets underneath that airplane.  We re-wash everything when we get home, too.


----------



## JC1984

CaptainAmerica said:


> We like doing laundry pretty much every day so we can pack less. Instead of packing for 8 nights, we pack for 3 nights and put a load through every couple of days.  But I agree that everything gets nasty all over again once the suitcase gets underneath that airplane.  We re-wash everything when we get home, too.


You can wear one pair of underwear for 4 days


----------



## Maddysdaddy

JC1984 said:


> You can wear one pair of underwear for 4 days



There are many things in life that someone ‘can’ do. Whether they ‘should’ is another story entirely…


----------



## Lilsia

JC1984 said:


> You can wear one pair of underwear for 4 days



Or, not at all.


----------



## 3dog2kidmom

Was there last week... fitness center open, no mugs, no buffets, no Aunty's, adult pool was still for everyone (though very quiet - only saw a few families in there on our 2 pool days), tons of pool loungers available all over, poolside food service was very good (we were in a cabana but I saw them servicing the people in chairs too).

Housekeeping was non-existent even though I picked "every other day" in my online check-in.  Towels were replaced and trash emptied daily; and they were quick to answer when I wanted more coffee, TP, lotion, and body wash.  

The luau was great - I can't speak to what it was before.  We had to queue up before and stay distanced.  Each party was escorted to their table after pictures. Some wore masks in line, most didn't - and no one was told to do otherwise.  The performers told us in the opening remarks that we didn't need to wear masks since we were outside.  They did remind everyone to stay at their tables, and during the dance-along parts of the show they made you stay at your own table.  At the end we were released by table as well.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## teach22180

Disney World is bringing back mugs, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## kelly3kids

We just got back on the 23rd and the old adult pool hardly had anyone in it almost every time we went by it. I stood in line to get coffee at the coffee bar right there and a few kids were in it while parents waited for coffee. One time I even asked the lifeguard if he was bored because the pool was empty. The kids prefer the big pool and infinity pool.
We didn’t miss Ama Ama because it wasn’t that good. We had an amazing time and feel like Aulani is doing everything they know how to make it special under the orders they have. I am thankful for smiling staff and the kind people. It was a wonderful trip.


----------



## Lilsia

kelly3kids said:


> We just got back on the 23rd and the old adult pool hardly had anyone in it almost every time we went by it. I stood in line to get coffee at the coffee bar right there and a few kids were in it while parents waited for coffee. One time I even asked the lifeguard if he was bored because the pool was empty. The kids prefer the big pool and infinity pool.
> We didn’t miss Ama Ama because it wasn’t that good. We had an amazing time and feel like Aulani is doing everything they know how to make it special under the orders they have. I am thankful for smiling staff and the kind people. It was a wonderful trip.



This was our experience too, even back in June. I don't see why they can't go back to making it an adult only pool, other then they don't want the cast members to have to go back to policing it. We did enjoy our Ama Ama meal 3 years ago. The food was actually really good and so was the service. Ama Ama had an issue with consistency and it really depended on what you ordered from what I saw. They really do need to bring back a restaurant in that area. We love Aulani and had a great time. There is so much to do, that we did not miss any of the things that were missing.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Lilsia said:


> This was our experience too, even back in June. I don't see why they can't go back to making it an adult only pool, other then they don't want the cast members to have to go back to policing it. We did enjoy our Ama Ama meal 3 years ago. The food was actually really good and so was the service. Ama Ama had an issue with consistency and it really depended on what you ordered from what I saw. They really do need to bring back a restaurant in that area. We love Aulani and had a great time. There is so much to do, that we did not miss any of the things that were missing.


We had a wonderful time as well last April, and are looking forward to returning in May. Though we don’t have kids, we never really liked the adults pool, which for us seemed stuck on the side in a weird, cramped location that kind of reminded us of what you’d see at a motel. We usually hang out either on the beach or in the loungers in front of the Ama Ama building. We also love Makahiki, and all the restaurants next door at the Four Seasons.


----------



## Lilsia

Paul Stupin said:


> We had a wonderful time as well last April, and are looking forward to returning in May. Though we don’t have kids, we never really liked the adults pool, which for us seemed stuck on the side in a weird, cramped location that kind of reminded us of what you’d see at a motel. We usually hang out either on the beach or in the loungers in front of the Ama Ama building. We also love Makahiki, and all the restaurants next door at the Four Seasons.



The draw of the adult pool was to have a peaceful area without a bunch of kids running, screaming, and splashing around. It is not really about the quality of the pool. I loved it because I could get a chair there and sit and relax with a book and not have some kid screaming and splashing me with water as they ran by. And the older that you get, the more you appreciate the peace.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Lilsia said:


> The draw of the adult pool was to have a peaceful area without a bunch of kids running, screaming, and splashing around. It is not really about the quality of the pool. I loved it because I could get a chair there and sit and relax with a book and not have some kid screaming and splashing me with water as they ran by. And the older that you get, the more you appreciate the peace.


I totally get it. But I get all the adult benefits on a lounger in front of the Ama Ama building, and even on the beach. And I loved the idea of an adult pool at Aulani…until I saw it. It just felt cramped, boxed in, and low end. That said, though, I‘d still rather it be for adults!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lilsia said:


> I loved it because I could get a chair there and sit and relax with a book and not have some kid screaming and splashing me with water as they ran by.


Were the chairs ever adults-only?


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> Were the chairs ever adults-only?


Yes, the whole area, including the cabanas, where adults only. They would kick kids out that went into that area. I saw several parents who would be sitting there and have their kids off in the main pool but would come to talk to their parents, only to be kicked out by the cast members. Just like they do on the cruise.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lilsia said:


> Yes, the whole area, including the cabanas, where adults only. They would kick kids out that went into that area. I saw several parents who would be sitting there and have their kids off in the main pool but would come to talk to their parents, only to be kicked out by the cast members. Just like they do on the cruise.


Now that you compare it to the cruise, the more I think this is a temporary measure linked to the reopening of Aunty's Beach House. Speaking for my own family, the only time my wife and I made it to the adults-only area on the ship when when our kids were in the Oceaneer Club. I know there are some adults who cruise or go to Aulani without kids in their group, but I feel like the numbers are skewed so heavily that there's just minimal demand for an 18+ space when parents aren't able to send their kids to Aunty's for a few hours.


----------



## Lilsia

CaptainAmerica said:


> Now that you compare it to the cruise, the more I think this is a temporary measure linked to the reopening of Aunty's Beach House. Speaking for my own family, the only time my wife and I made it to the adults-only area on the ship when when our kids were in the Oceaneer Club. I know there are some adults who cruise or go to Aulani without kids in their group, but I feel like the numbers are skewed so heavily that there's just minimal demand for an 18+ space when parents aren't able to send their kids to Aunty's for a few hours.



I think that Aulani has a bit of a different demographic then the cruise. Many people go to Aulani for their honeymoon for example. And I think that the child/adult ratio is much different then on the cruise. When we went 3 years ago, the adult area filled up pretty darn quick at Aulani(it does so on the cruise also).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Lilsia said:


> I think that Aulani has a bit of a different demographic then the cruise. Many people go to Aulani for their honeymoon for example. And I think that the child/adult ratio is much different then on the cruise. When we went 3 years ago, the adult area filled up pretty darn quick at Aulani(it does so on the cruise also).


I guess my experiences haven't been typical. In 8 nights at Aulani, I've seen maybe three people total in the adult pool, but it was cool (for Hawaii, mid-70s). My only cruise was during COVID and the adult area was EMPTY.


----------



## TreAntDeu

Lilsia said:


> This was our experience too, even back in June. I don't see why they can't go back to making it an adult only pool, other then they don't want the cast members to have to go back to policing it. We did enjoy our Ama Ama meal 3 years ago. The food was actually really good and so was the service. Ama Ama had an issue with consistency and it really depended on what you ordered from what I saw. They really do need to bring back a restaurant in that area. We love Aulani and had a great time. There is so much to do, that we did not miss any of the things that were missing.


Always loved the breakfast at AmaAma. But the dinner was so overpriced compared to the other nice places around there relative to what we were served. Now, that in itself is not a deal breaker, but the kids are so bad at that restaurant and the staff don't care. The buffet staff do better at controlling kids to an appropriate level. AmaAma was always awful with kids running around the restaurant next to our table, screaming, etc. I have no issue with kids, but when eating there costs more than Mina's, you have to at least try to control the guests. 

As far as I'm concerned, I hope it gets totally redone with a new staff, adjusted prices or food worth the price compared to the competition next door.


----------



## Lilsia

TreAntDeu said:


> Always loved the breakfast at AmaAma. But the dinner was so overpriced compared to the other nice places around there relative to what we were served. Now, that in itself is not a deal breaker, but the kids are so bad at that restaurant and the staff don't care. The buffet staff do better at controlling kids to an appropriate level. AmaAma was always awful with kids running around the restaurant next to our table, screaming, etc. I have no issue with kids, but when eating there costs more than Mina's, you have to at least try to control the guests.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I hope it gets totally redone with a new staff, adjusted prices or food worth the price compared to the competition next door.



Yikes, I don't even know how to go about this. No restaurant employee is supposed to "control" kids. In fact, most places tell their employees not to engage with kids unless there is an imminent threat. PARENTS are supposed to control their kids or be asked to leave. We did not have the issues that you did with kids running around. But if a kids was getting close to our table and in danger of running into us, I would most definitely say something and not expect the employees to do so. What I would do is talk to the manager about it to have them ask the unruly family to calm down or leave. Servers should not have to control anyone, they have a job to do. Why any parent would allow their children to run around in a restaurant is beyond me. People are carrying hot food and it is dangerous. I guess they don't care if little Johnny gets scalded by hot soup and is scarred for life.


----------



## TreAntDeu

Lilsia said:


> Yikes, I don't even know how to go about this. No restaurant employee is supposed to "control" kids. In fact, most places tell their employees not to engage with kids unless there is an imminent threat. PARENTS are supposed to control their kids or be asked to leave. We did not have the issues that you did with kids running around. But if a kids was getting close to our table and in danger of running into us, I would most definitely say something and not expect the employees to do so. What I would do is talk to the manager about it to have them ask the unruly family to calm down or leave. Servers should not have to control anyone, they have a job to do. Why any parent would allow their children to run around in a restaurant is beyond me. People are carrying hot food and it is dangerous. I guess they don't care if little Johnny gets scalded by hot soup and is scarred for life.


We did say something to them. Did nothing. Party of 8 adults with kids. So we asked to move and got told we could not. Asked manager why this is allowed and they just said "sorry, we asked them to stop." Gossip between tables was the manager did not want to jeprodize the massive bill they were gonna get so they let them run do whatever.
Kids literally running around the entrance to the kitchen and by the servers. If you were spending hundreds of dollars on dinner, I'd imagine you'd be pissed off too.
Manager/Staff have a responsibility to guest safety and safety of the whole staff. Instead the manager did literally nothing. And we were not the only table complaining. Or trying to get away. When this group left, everyone applauded.

I dont mean they need to actually corral kids, but they do have the power to do something. Ppl get asked to quiet down or even get kicked out all the time in restaurants if they are behaving in a ridiculous manner. I've literally seen Disney staff police children and warn families at less fancy places without us or anyone even saying anything.

Never have issues with kids at any other place at aulani or the other resorts. Just here. No idea why its happened multiple times. Though none as bad as that one time. But unlike literally every other restaurant I've experienced, they just don't care here. And its a problem.


----------



## Lilsia

TreAntDeu said:


> We did say something to them. Did nothing. Party of 8 adults with kids. So we asked to move and got told we could not. Asked manager why this is allowed and they just said "sorry, we asked them to stop." Gossip between tables was the manager did not want to jeprodize the massive bill they were gonna get so they let them run do whatever.
> Kids literally running around the entrance to the kitchen and by the servers. If you were spending hundreds of dollars on dinner, I'd imagine you'd be pissed off too.
> Manager/Staff have a responsibility to guest safety and safety of the whole staff. Instead the manager did literally nothing. And we were not the only table complaining. Or trying to get away. When this group left, everyone applauded.
> 
> I dont mean they need to actually corral kids, but they do have the power to do something. Ppl get asked to quiet down or even get kicked out all the time in restaurants if they are behaving in a ridiculous manner. I've literally seen Disney staff police children and warn families at less fancy places without us or anyone even saying anything.
> 
> Never have issues with kids at any other place at aulani or the other resorts. Just here. No idea why its happened multiple times. Though none as bad as that one. But unlike literally every other restaurant I've experienced, they just don't care here. And its a problem.



Dang, I am sorry that you had that experience. What bad luck. I have not had this issue at Aulani so can not comment that it is somehow more prevalent there then anyplace else. I can tell you that after 30+ years of working in food, that you get all kinds of people. Some days, it seems that every bad parent on the planet brings their kids in and other days, all of the kids are angels. The problem is that now it is taboo to tell parents that they are doing something wrong, even when it endangers their children and others. This is what we get for being "non judgemental" of how parents want to raise their kids, even though that was not the intent of being non judgemental. I think that if it happens again that you take a video of the dangerous behavior of the children and post it Disney's twitter asking why they are allowing this kind of dangerous situation to continue. That seems to be the only thing that gets Disney to do anything now about any situation.


----------



## corgi_monster

Am I the only meanie who will scold other people's kids?  

If my kids were misbehaving, I'd want someone to scold them!


----------



## Airb330

Just checked in. Tiki torches lit out front. But not around the pool?! Odd choice. Smooth travel day from the east coast!


----------



## Lilsia

corgi_monster said:


> Am I the only meanie who will scold other people's kids?
> 
> If my kids were misbehaving, I'd want someone to scold them!



You sound like a responsible adult to me. Funny how some people think that you should "mind your own business" but then if something happens, get mad at you for not preventing it. It is not mean to keep kids from doing something stupid and dangerous. That is how most kids survived childhood because adults everywhere looked out for them. Sad that there are so many that feel otherwise now.


----------

